# Yagr X Harley Litter



## Drew Byler (Oct 30, 2010)

This is a breeding between our Sire Yagr and our
European import Harley. We are expecting big
things from this breeding. Harley and Yagr both
come from some of the finest bloodlines around.
Yagr is out of Land of Oz Kennels and is a Jett
and Maddie son. Jett is son to Risen Stars Smokie
(KNPV PH1(HONORS) and Amber (KNPV PH1(HONORS)
while Maddie is a daughter to Arko Kikkert (KNPV
PH1(HONORS), and Cakira also KNPV PH1(HONORS). 
Harley was imported from Holland and is a daughter
to Ringo (ph l 418c ph ll 407c obj 315c) and Tasja
and Tasja is a daughter to Rudie Pegge so there
are some pretty serious working lines in this
breeding. Harley is a proven and consistent
producer and Yagr has all the drives pedigree and
traits to produce outstanding offspring. His grip
is crushing and his speed is amazing, a real show
stopper! These pups are fully guaranteed for
health and workability and we are now accepting
deposits on this up coming litter of $250.00. This
litter is due around November 14. Please feel free
to contact us for more info
Drew Byler @ ph 785.817.5823 or email [email protected]


----------

